# Remebering Rusty.....



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

What bittersweet memories *sad smile* Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AAAHHH, what a sweetheart. Thank you for sharing such love filled photos of your boy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

A Special Gift From A Special Boy
Mele Kalikimaka e Houoli Makahiki Hou


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you for sharing such cute pictures of Rusty. He looked like a real darling.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Dan,
What a handsome boy Rusty was, first a redhead (Rusty), then a blondie (Gracie) and a strawberry blonde (Ruby). You've got all the colors covered. 
And Steve, what a wonderful tribute to Rusty, thank you


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A beautiful boy - i'm sure he will be playing with new friends and looking down and smiling.

Sleep softly Rusty


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a dear sweet boy, such a bittersweet memory.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Rusty, healthy and young again, will have a wonderful Christmas at Rainbow Bridge. I can picture him playing with my beautiful redhead, Maggie. Merry Christmas, Rusty!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a sweet face he has in the pictures! These holidays must be difficult for you...


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Just Beautiful - Made tears come to my eyes. I dread the day I have to go through this the first time or anytime. Gracie keeps catching my attention, i just love her coloring and expressions. Mele Kalikimaka..


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What an absolute beauty he was!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

Rusty

What a beautiful boy! 

Rusty: Please give big sloppy kisses to my kids at the Bridge and have a real nice Christmas with them and know that all of us here on earth, are missing you all so much!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know how sad this time is for you What a beautiful boy he was.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love big red boys....RIP Rusty...Merry Christmas.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

His soul sure does show in his eyes in those photos... it's very hard to be the one who's left behind....


----------



## molly babe (Dec 27, 2009)

With tears in my eyes and a lump in my throat am writing this thank you for the lovely pictures and am sure Rusty will be with you at this time take care.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Seeing this thread kind of late Dan but I know we talked about how very special Rusty was. Too bad him & Korky didn't know each other.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Brought tears to my eyes as well what a lovely boy


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you all so much......


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a sweet boy Rusty was, enjoy the memories, it is so heartbreaking that we have to loose them.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We never have enough time with them. I will send you a PM


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

What a beautiful boy, I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I just saw this thread now. What sweet pictures of Rusty. I can clearly see that he was loved and lived a great life  The pictures and story brought tears to my eyes, but I bet he is watching over you, Gracie and Ruby now from the bridge!


----------

